# Hello



## threethirty (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello everyone.

I'm Justin I live in Indiana and am training in Kung-fu at Meng's Martial Arts in Richmond. 

I'm terrible at introductions....


----------



## seasoned (Mar 23, 2011)

You're doing fine, Justin. Greeting and welcome to MT.


----------



## stickarts (Mar 23, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Kacey (Mar 24, 2011)

Welcome, and happy posting!


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Justin, welcome to MT!


----------



## baron (Mar 24, 2011)

Welcome Justin.


----------



## fyn5000 (Mar 24, 2011)

Welcome to Martial Talk!

Fyn


----------



## David43515 (Mar 24, 2011)

Welcome Justin. Nice to have another guy from the midwest.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 24, 2011)

It is good to have you. Welcome to MartialTalk.
Sean


----------



## Yondanchris (Mar 28, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Mark Jordan (Mar 28, 2011)

Good to have you here, Justin!


----------

